# Failed inspection



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

A customer I had installed his own wh chlorinate system . It didn't pass inspection had to cut it out


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

that's a first for me, wow.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

What's was wrong with that??? It looks GOOOOOOD !!!:whistling2:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd give him an "A" for effort.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

What's wrong with copper on steel and a spittoon? Inspector must be a Yankee

Oh and I see nothing wrong with a valve on the hot


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Is that part of the tin man from wizard of oz?


----------

